# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  Тематические поздравления юбиляров

## КРИСТАЛЛ

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане!Обращаюсь с огромной просьбой!Я работаю в школе педагогом организатором, в нашем городе есть Центр Детского Творчества,которому в этом году исполняется 30 лет .Многие дети нашей школы посещают кружки в этом центре.Поэтому сотрудники центра попросили им на юбилей сделать поздравление от имени наших учеников.Может кто-то сможет поделиться своими идеями как это можно сделать!

----------


## Kiselevanv

вариант капустника, типа представления, 
дружеские шаржы.
альбом с пожеланиями, рисунками,

----------


## Kiselevanv

одни готовят например танец, другие сценку, песню, стих.
пантомима. юмористическую сценку. частушки
+пирог котрый пекли сами, 
вариант праздника как поделка детскими руками.

----------


## yurgesovna

Девочки и мальчики,подскажите, пожалуйста,как обыграть хобби юбиляра-БАНЯ?вся надежда на вас Ира

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки и мальчики,подскажите, пожалуйста,как обыграть хобби юбиляра-БАНЯ?вся надежда на вас Ира


В разделе ведущих вам дадут более грамотный совет

*TRENER*, http://narod.ru/disk/26911913001/В%2...ус).mp3.html здесь

----------


## гунька

> Девочки и мальчики,подскажите, пожалуйста,как обыграть хобби юбиляра-БАНЯ?вся надежда на вас Ира


Вот из ж."ЧРГ"

А парок совсем не плох!

Вручение банных принадлежностей в подарок.
Поздравляющие мужчины держат в руках веники, как букеты, и подарки: мочалку, шапку, массажер, щетку для ног, шайку, термометр.

1-й. Кто шагает дружно в ряд?
2-й. Это банщиков отряд!
3-й. Всех попарим, разогреем.
Подходи, народ, смелее!
4-й. Очень грязный здесь народ!
5-й. Запись на пять лет вперед!
6-й. Но сегодня исключение
И такое сообщение…
Вместе. В нашем зале больше пара
В честь (имя) — юбиляра!
1-й. Дарим другу мы мочалку,
Трись пожестче, нам не жалко,
Если только не дурак —
Будешь красным, словно рак!
Вместе. Ох, ах, эх, ух, испускает, братцы, дух!
2-й. Дарим шапку мы на кудри,
А когда кудрей не будет,
Шапкой лысину накрой —
Будешь банный ты герой!
Вместе. Эх, ух, ах, ох, а парок совсем не плох!
3-й. Чтоб с боков убрался жир —
Срочно дарим массажир,
Ой, простите, массажер,
Чтоб всегда ты тело тер!
Вместе. Эх, ух, ах, ох, ты распарь скорей жирок!
4-й. Коль решишь купаться в Темзе,
То используй эту пемзу,
Англичан, простых ребят,
Не надо пятками пугать!
Вместе. Ах, ух, ох, эх, вам попариться не грех!
5-й. Мы подарим эту шайку, чтобы,
Если будет жарко,
Пиво из нее хлебал,
Этот день бы вспоминал!
Вместе. Ох, ах, эх, ух, нам бы веник, словно пух!
6-й. Если вдруг ты перебрал
И парку с лихвой поддал,
Наш термометр то покажет,
Может быть, зашкалит даже!
Вместе. Ух, эх, ох, ах, веника последний взмах!
1-й. Ты, (имя), наш дружбан,
Наливай полней стакан,
Есть у нас чем заплатить —
Можем веник подарить!

Вручают свои веники.

Автор: Михайлова Н.М.

--------------------------

В баню приходи скорей
Ведущий юбилейного вечера просит двух гостей, вместе с юбиляром посещающих баню, снять пиджаки и рубашки, обмотаться простынями, надеть на головы банные шапочки. В таком виде они входят в зал, в котором проводится торжество, и поздравляют юбиляра. Заранее готовятся юмористические подарки: банный веник в подарочной упаковке для цветов, банное мыло, бутылка пива.

1-й. Знаем мы, что юбиляр
Любит в бане париться! 
Там и веник, и пивко... 
Нам в бане тоже нравится!
2-й. Вечером идем из бани
И (отчество юбиляра) тоже с нами,
Морды у всех красные,
Самочувствие - прекрасное!
1-й. Мы пришли тебя поздравить,
Сразу видно: прям из бани,
Чтобы тост провозгласить,
Ну и выпить, закусить!
2-й. Будь счастливей всех на свете,
Будь всегда в кругу друзей,
Чтоб пришлось нам всем отметить
Твой 100-летний юбилей!
1-й. Мы не зря сюда пришли,
Вот, подарки принесли,
Принимай же их скорей,
Нам же чарочку налей!
2-й. Чтобы было много денег,
Здоровье, счастье чтобы было,
Подарить решили веник
И кусочек этот мыла.

Юбиляру вручаются веник и мыло.

1-й. Если грустно станет вдруг,
Вот тебе подарок, друг:
Пива пенного налей,
Чтобы стало веселей!

Юбиляру вручается бутылка пива.

2-й. Принимай же поздравленья
В этот славный юбилей,
И не позже воскресенья
В баню приходи скорей!

Автор: Комиссарова Т. В
-----------------------------

Юбилейная баня
Игровой момент на празднике.

Гость 1. Коллеги! Милые друзья!
Мы от лица виновника банкета-торжества,
Как обещание народу,
Прочтем возвышенную оду.
Гость 2. Года бегут! Уже полтинник, 
Но их удерживать не стану!
Скажу я им, как именинник,
Примерно так...
Юбиляр. Идите в баню!
Гость 1. С женою я не буду грозным:
Пусть пьет коктейли в ресторане!
А если вдруг вернется поздно,
Скажу с любовью так...
Юбиляр. Иди ты в баню!
Гость 2. Буду я ходить в «качалку»,
Буду пиво пить с друзьями!
Отрываться, елки-палки!
Друзья мои...
Юбиляр. Идите в баню!

Звучит фонограмма песни «Дружба», появляется группа друзей по бане, поют.

Друзья. Когда идем мы дружно в баню,
А с нами (имя), старый друг,
Душистый веник мы запарим
И позабудем обо всем вокруг.
Там все равны, там все мы в мыле,
И веник ходит ходуном.
Гол, как сокол, наш именинник,
Ну а сегодня, как Ален Делон.
Пусть кое-кто ныряет в ванне,
А (имя) хочет пожелать
Своим друзьям: «Идите в баню!»
Без бани счастья в жизни не видать!
Нельзя не пить за юбиляра
И кое-что еще сказать...
Ну что, (имя)? С легким паром!
Но в Ленинград не надо улетать.

Под музыку «идут в народ», приклеивают вырезанные из бумаги с липкой стороной банные листья с заданиями спеть, станцевать, выпить и т. д.

Автор: Сумарокова К.В
-----------------------------
Банно-прачечный экстрим
Праздник в бане.
 Добрый день! Наш прямой репортаж мы ведем из бани. О баня! Сколько в этом слове для сердца русского слилось, как много в нем отозвалось! Наши любители «намылить шею» обещают сегодня поддать жару! Встречаем рыцарей мочалки и веника!

Под музыку все заходят в баню.
 Красоты вам не отнять
И ума не занимать!
Чтобы выглядеть на «пять»,
Здоровье надо укреплять,
В баню с веником ходить,
Себя, милую, любить!
Легкий пар и хлесткий веник
Лучше кучи всяких денег
И без снадобий, микстуры
Повлияют на фигуру!
Будем петь и веселиться!
Грех сегодня не напиться!
Праздник вместе отмечаем,
От души вас поздравляем!
Десять раз, а то и двадцать
Пожелаем вам богатства.
Впрочем, деньги — ерунда.
Главное — здоровье, да!
Желаем дней побольше ясных,
Побольше света и добра,
Здоровья, радости, успехов,
Веселья, счастья и тепла!

Юбиляру можно подготовить оду о бане.

Хорошо быть ласточкой!
В воздухе резвишься,
Наблюдаешь сверху,
Кошек не боишься.
Хорошо быть черепахой!
Зарываешься в песок
И тебе по барабану,
Кто здесь низок, кто высок.
Хорошо быть рыбкою!
Плаваешь, плескаешься, 
Снизу наблюдаешь
Да и не кусаешься! 
Хорошо быть живностью!
Плохо лишь одно:
В баньке не попаришься,
Не попьешь пивко.

Если люди попали в данную баню первый раз, может идти презентация отсеков. Перед тем, как идти в баню, можно объединить людей в группы по 2-4 человека и раздать им тексты песен. Если компания незнакомая, то раздаем слова песен прямо перед выступлением. 

Эх, погреемся
На мотив песни «Три белых коня».

Остыли руки, и нога остыла,
И мы погреться шли сюда.
На работе всем нам грустно было,
На работе всем нам грустно было,
Ну а в сауне жара, жара, жара!

Припев. Эх, на праздник такой, на праздник такой
Мы сегодня вместе пришли!
Отдохнем от работы, семьи и забот...
Без бани живет идиот!

Взяла нас баня в теплые объятья,
Парилка с веником нас ждут!
Мы сегодня не в нарядных платьях, 
Мы сегодня не в нарядных платьях, 
По спине ручьи бегут, бегут, бегут!

Припев.

В нашей бане
На мотив «В ресторане» Л. Долиной.

Отложили на время дела, 
Загуляли мы напропалую.
Баня всех нас сюда собрала,
Здесь сегодня гуляем, пируем.
И хотя здесь и не ресторан,
Мы об этом ничуть не жалеем,
А веселые песни цыган,
Если надо спеть, то мы сумеем.

Припев. А в нашей бане, а в нашей бане
Праздник этот встречаем с вами!
Экзотики столько, что хоть отбавляй,
И, может быть, здесь начинается рай!

Всех коллег приглашаем на полку,
Здесь сегодня мы вас поздравляем.
Хорошо мы намылим вам холку, 
Все напасти и хворь выгоняем!
Закалимся для будущих дел,
Для семьи закалимся, работы,
А кто в баню попасть не успел,
До седьмого работает пота.

Припев.

Частушки всегда идут весело, если заранее приготовить минусовку.

Растяни меха гармошка,
Эх, играй, наяривай,
Пропоем мы вам частушки,
Как мы в бане парились!

Мои глазки как салазки,
Только не катаются!
Я намылилась, как в сказке,
А шампунь кусается!

Я ногой потопаю
Да повиляю попою.
Если буду так вертеть,
С полки можно улететь!

Оля, Олечка, подружка, 
В бане водочку попей,
Похмеляться будешь дома,
Оля, квасом «Благодей»!

Чтоб с боков убрать жирок,
Надо прыгнуть на полок.
И хорошим веничком 
Похлестать по темечку!

Мы сегодня все здесь в мыле,
Веник ходит ходуном,
Про жиры свои забыли,
Все сегодня Шерон Стоун.

Банные конкурсы.
Конкурс «В парной». Ведущий задает вопросы, на которые, по условию игры, «да» и «нет» не говорить, черное с белым не брать...
Вы по-прежнему каждую неделю ходите в баню?
Вы снимаете часы, когда моетесь?
У вас не мерзнут пятки в парной?
Вы стоите под душем на голове?
Вы признаете выражение «пар костей не ломит?»
Вы любите натираться в парной медом?
Вы хотите стать банщиком?
Вам нравятся турецкие бани?
Вы любите контрастный душ?
Вы часто принимаете душ Шарко?
Вам нравится джакузи?
В финской бане пар сухой?
Вы любите натираться в парной солью?

Конкурс «Танец с банными принадлежностями». Каждая команда должна исполнить танец с мочалками, с вениками, с тазиками.

Конкурс «Если ты не из ослов, то поймешь меня без слов». Объяснить с помощью жестов загаданные слова: «дустовое мыло», «веник», «хозяйственное мыло», «тазик».

Конкурс «Синхронное плавание». Проводится там, где есть бассейн.

Конкурс пословиц. Ведущий раздает по одной пословице участникам, они должны ее изобразить.
Веник в бане всем господин.
Табак да баня, кабак да баба — одна забава.
Баня парит, баня правит. Баня все поправит.
Когда б не баня, все б мы пропали. Баня — мать вторая.
Лук семь недугов лечит. Лук да баня все правят.
Вот тебе баня ледяная, веники водяные, парься — не ожгись, поддавай — не опались, с полка не свались!
Наешься луку, ступай в баню, натрись хреном да запей квасом.
Русская кость тепло любит. Пар костей не ломит.
Душа прохладу любит, а плоть — пар. 

Автор: Думнова И.А

----------


## Katia Sachko

Друзья, подскажете как провести юбилей девушки Венецианском стиле ? Маски и вечерние наряды есть, зал тоже украсим, а вот какие игры взрослым предложить , чем их развлечь бы , музыку думаю из Цирк Дэ Суле взять .

----------


## Рамоновна

*Katia Sachko*, это в раздел ведущих. Здесь обсуждаются ДРУГИЕ юбилеи-читайте расшифровку темы

----------

